

How a geek grills a burger - balakk
http://www.mensjournal.com/nathan-myhrvold

======
ricardobeat
> _They sit around a room together, dreaming up new ideas for inventions that
> might become lucrative patents — while a team of lawyers records the
> freewheeling conversations to document every iota of potential intellectual
> property_

How is that not patent trolling? And worse, how is that supposed to aid or
speed up innovation in _any_ conceivable way?!

------
johansch
When you start typing "myhrvold" in google, "myhrvold patent troll" comes up
very prominently. (For me it is #3.)

